# The finest engraving ever..... I think!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just found this and thought some may enjoy 











Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

the picture isn't working for me, Hobbs.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

einspänner said:


> the picture isn't working for me, Hobbs.


You can't see the image eins or you don't like the engraving?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The picture isn't working for me, either. I see just a little square with a red "x" in the middle of it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> einspänner said:
> 
> 
> > the picture isn't working for me, Hobbs.
> ...


haha, probably both, knowing you. But no, can't see it.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

einspänner said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > einspänner said:
> ...


Oooohhh or should it be Doooooohhhh!!!

Thank you both for letting me know, it's shows a rather large but really clear image my end!! :-\
Leave it to me, I'll try and correct it 

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm really trying here!!

Hope this works, you may have to zoom in on the pic to appreciate the detail 

http://www.engraversstudio.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=129131904

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! That's incredible work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

stunning! do we agree they're English Pointers?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

einspänner said:


> Wow! That's incredible work. Thanks for sharing.


Aaaahhhh success........

That's what I thought when I stumbled across it. 

There seems to be a small cluster of father/son & father/daughter master engravers in a small part of Italy turning out these fabulous pieces of ART.

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> stunning! do we agree they're English Pointers?


I think we can agree on that H!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Go on Doug, 
Invest in a piece of creative artwork for the boys future (Uni
Fee's)!!

http://www.pedretti.com/

Bound to be worth a pretty penny in the future 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - please note - the engraving is on a Purdey long gun - they only sell one grade of long gun - BEST - 80K gets you in the door - add custom engraving - 200K is not out of line - in a world of lazer & rolled engraving - nice 2C hand engraving done by MASTERS - a master piece can take over 2yrs 2 complete - wish I had the money - would commision 1 just 2 keep these great artists working !!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - a further note - most owners never C the inside of the side plates (only the gun smith ) these are engraved to the high standard as the outside - every screw head & lock pin - a final note - SO guns are all GO - just show well LOL !!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> Hob - please note - the engraving is on a Purdey long gun - they only sell one grade of long gun - BEST - 80K gets you in the door - add custom engraving - 200K is not out of line - in a world of lazer & rolled engraving - nice 2C hand engraving done by MASTERS - a master piece can take over 2yrs 2 complete - wish I had the money - would commision 1 just 2 keep these great artists working !!!!!


'Pin Money' (200k£/$) for the likes of you and Harrigab I'm sure 

Here's the engravers of all engravers. Modest workspace for such an in demand product, don't you think?

Please use translate!! 

http://youtu.be/FCdSdG3bvUU

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice Vid Hob - truth is I'm a wood ***** - the 4 long guns I use - are stocked with 4 blanks from 2 american black walnut tree stumps - harvested over 30yrs ago ( by me ) - when cut - they were fiddled - I would say a grade 3 - who cares !!! - LOP cast & drop 2 fit me - cost more than the gun they were on - hand checkered -it is what it is !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Aaaaahhhhh a wood *****!!!!

You'll be glad to know that I am a carpenter & joiner by trade!!

Yep the secret is finally out!!! ;D

I live in oar of these engravers, living in the age of cnc engraving( computer numerical control) they are up against it!!

Forgot to tell you that all though they carve their living in humble abode's.......
Just around the corner from these apartments are their 14million (£/$) yacht's!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - 'PIN Money" I can not speak 4 Har - but PIKE & I most times are on the driven side of the HUNT - not sitting on a station - if U have a great V - this is where I want 2V - I get 2 go on great hunts Vcause PIKE & the V's B4 him do HUNT - U know this !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

"Pin Money"? possibly...only problem for me is I'd need somebody else's PIN ha ha! same as Ron I'm on the working side of the shoot 90% of the time. Beaters(Keepers) Day tomorrow and saturday though


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Another lovely vid if you've got a spare 20 mins!!

http://youtu.be/qUXoNUzAyvk

Lovely craftsmanship all round.

Hobbsy


----------

